# Summer Care for your Cockapoos



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

We have just added a new article to the Cockapoo Owners Club site on caring for your dog in the summer months. It includes lots of great advice so please check it out and keep your lovely dogs happy and healthy this summer! 

Summer Care


----------



## Allytoe (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you for this, I have had a quick look and clicked through to dogs in the garden. Amber took a fancy to my mum's azalea yesterday, I now now it's toxic to dogs  I'll be having a good read through all the summer safety tips later, there seems no end to my learning about caring for Amber. I keep saying it but I'm so grateful to the work everyone puts into being a member here. Forewarned and all that I shall hopefully be a good mum for many years to come.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you, glad that you found the article useful .

I think we are all learning things as we go along and it is lovely that everyone is happy to share advice.


----------

